# Corsair H100i: Extrem hohe Temps



## eXpress48 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe heute meine Corsair H100i gemäss Manual mit den Standard-Lüftern eingebaut. Die H100i kühlt meinen 4770k, welcher momentan auf 4.3 GHz übertaktet ist und mit meiner alten Luftkühlung auf max. 83° C kam während des Prime95 Test kam.

Im Idle wird meine CPU mit dem H100i ca. 30° warm (Luftkühlung: ca. 25° C). Wenn ich jedoch Prime95 anwerfe habe ich sofort ca. 90° C - 100° C und die CPU fängt sich an herunterzutakten....?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Thermal Paste verwende ich die Standardpaste, welche bereits auf dem Kupferkühler vorhanden ist.

Selbst wenn ich die Lüfter in den Max-Mode stelle (ca. 2500 rpm) bleibt die Temperatur gleich.

Könnte evtl die Pumpe defekt sein? Wenn ich die Lüfter ausstecke höre ich keine Pump / Wassergeräusche...

Vielen Dank


----------



## Abductee (13. Oktober 2013)

Die Pumpendrehzahl solltest du ja auslesen können, welche Drehzahl hat die?


----------



## eXpress48 (13. Oktober 2013)

Gemäss Corsair Link (siehe Screenshot) beträgt die 2254 rpm


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Oktober 2013)

Es gibt eigentlich nur zwei Möglichkeiten:
1.) Pumpe läuft nicht
2.) Kühler sitzt nicht richtig auf

Wenn du sagst du hörst keine Pumpengeräusche tippe ich stark auf Variante 1 - die Pumpe der H100 ist üblicherweise nämlich nicht grade leise. Seltsam ist dann aber dass eine Drehzahl ausgelesen wird.


----------



## CSOger (13. Oktober 2013)

Hätte da auch noch ne Frage...
Wie laufen die Lüfter der Corsair?
Nehme mal an sie wird oben im Gehäuse verbaut sein.
Aber...
Ziehste dir die warme Luft ins Gehäuse...oder schaufeln die Lüfter raus?


----------



## eXpress48 (13. Oktober 2013)

Ich nehm zum Test den Kühlkopf nochmals ab. Wenn ich jedoch wie oben beschrieben die Radiatorlüfter abstelle höre ich einzig und alleine meine beiden Case Fans sowie die Harddisk.

@CSO, die Lüfter laufen im Push Betrieb und "pushen" die Luft durch den Radiator aus dem Gehäuse.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Oktober 2013)

CSO schrieb:


> Ziehste dir die warme Luft ins Gehäuse...oder schaufeln die Lüfter raus?


 
Falls du damit die extremen Temperaturen erklären willst - vergiss es, der Unterschied ist minimal.
Corsair H110 im Test


----------



## eXpress48 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hm, folgendes Bild bot sich mir, als ich den Lüfter soeben abschraubte. Ich denke das erklärt die hohen Temps..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Kühler sass jedoch bombenfest ?!


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Oktober 2013)

1.) Besorge dir ein bisschen Aceton/Reinigungsbenzin/ähnliches und entferne diese (fast schon isolierenden) Wärmeleitpadrückstände von Kühlerboden und CPU.
2.) Verteile eine kleine Menge Wärmeleitpaste sehr dünn auf deiner CPU
3.) Setze den Kühler wieder auf. 

Trotzdem - auch wenn dise Pads nichts taugen erklären sie noch immer nicht die extrem hohen Temperaturen - daher bleibe auch mal bei Pumpe will nicht oder Kühler lag nicht auf ("bombenfest sitzen" bedeutet nicht automatisch "richtig montiert/Kühlerboden sitzt auf CPU fest auf").


----------



## eXpress48 (13. Oktober 2013)

Hab den Kühler nun mal zum test mir der bestehenden WLP nochmals aufgesetzt und wieder abgenommen. Nun sieht das schon besser aus. Keine Ahnung, was da schief gelaufen ist... ?!

Naja, nunmal reinigen und mit IC Diamond erneut probieren..


----------



## Abductee (13. Oktober 2013)

Erwart dir halt nicht zu viel, die H100 ist keine Allheillösung.
Schon gar nicht bei Haswell.


----------



## NerdFlanders (13. Oktober 2013)

Wenn die Pumpe gar nicht arbeiten würde, würde der Prozessor doch wohl kaum mit 30°C idlen, oder 

Wieviel Spannung erreicht dein Prozessor unter Prime?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Oktober 2013)

NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Wenn die Pumpe gar nicht arbeiten würde, würde der Prozessor doch wohl kaum mit 30°C idlen, oder


 
Doch - nur vielleicht nicht über einen längeren Zeitraum.
Haswell-CPUs geben im Idle wenns hoch kommt vielleicht 5 Watt Abwärme ab. Da dauerts schon ne Weile bis alleine der Kühlblock der aufliegt warm wird auch wenn das Wasser darin steht.^^

Die paar Watt die ein 4770K beim nichtstun im DeepSleepState abgibt sind so wenig dass man übertrieben gesagt fast gar keinen Kühler brauchen würde dafür...


----------



## -Shorty- (13. Oktober 2013)

jepp habs selbst schon erlebt, ob die Pumpe läuft oder nicht war auch meinem 2600k im idle egal.
Erst nach 15-20min fällts langsam auf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir dauerts selbst bei normaler Belastung 15-20 min, ehe der Rechner mit einem Shutdown darauf hinweist, dass ich wohl das Anschließen der Pumpe vergessen habe  (allerdings hat n HK3.0 CU auch etwas mehr Material, als so eine Kompaktkühlung)


----------



## eXpress48 (13. Oktober 2013)

So, Fehler gefunden 

Bei der Backplate hatte ich die Aussparungen für die Socket Schrauben nicht berücksichtigt. Dadurch lag die Backplate ca. 1 - 2mm verschoben / schief auf dem Mainboard. Dies müsste auch den fehlenden Anpressdruck erklären.

Die Temps sehen nun spitze aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit der Dark Rock 2 Luftkühlung kam ich beim Prime-Test maximal auf 84° C, mit der H100i bin ich nun bei 67° C. Was will man mehr 

Danke für die Unterstützung!


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. Oktober 2013)

Also doch Variante 2... 

Wie auch immer, Hauptsache er läuft wieder rund (und kühl).


----------

